# Pickle making question...



## jpollman

Hi all,

I've read a couple of the pickle recipes that have been posted here and they sound pretty good. I'm considering giving them a try. I've got a big pot that I can use for the canning process. I just need to pick up the rest of the gear pretty cheaply. I've see sets with pretty much everything you need except the jars for about $25. The question for those of you that have made your own pickles is, where do you get your Dill from? I've bought it before from the produce section of Kroger but that's a small amount and isn't cheap to buy that way. Could I possibly find it fresher and in larger quantities at maybe the same road side vegetable stands that I'd get the pickle cukes at?

Just wondering. Thanks!

John


----------



## tangleknot

jpollman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could I possibly find it fresher and in larger quantities at maybe the same road side vegetable stands that I'd get the pickle cukes at?
> 
> Just wondering. Thanks!
> 
> John


You bet! Farm markets are a great place to get fresh dill. Also, if you plan on doing a lot, ask them how much for say...a 1/2 bushel. A lot of time you only see them put out in a peck or less(or by the pound) and you might get a better price overall.


----------



## Mister ED

jpollman said:


> Could I possibly find it fresher and in larger quantities at maybe the same road side vegetable stands that I'd get the pickle cukes at?


I'm not a pickle maker John, but I would say check with the 'road side' stand or a local veggie/fruit market. Or one of the area farmers markets ... oops, do they have those in the shadows of Motown?? 

Although I have not bought it in years, fresh Dill should not be expensive!!! It grows much like a weed ... in fact many times it is referred to as 'Dill-weed'.


----------



## jpollman

Great!

Thanks Sarah. I figured that may be the case but have just never had to buy dill in the quantity I'll probably need for canning pickles. Actually I won't be doing that much but about a week ago I had to buy some dill for a batch of Spanikopita that I was making and it was like $2.69 for a tiny little container at Kroger. 

Take care,

John


----------



## sfw1960

jpollman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've read a couple of the pickle recipes that have been posted here and they sound pretty good. I'm considering giving them a try. I've got a big pot that I can use for the canning process. I just need to pick up the rest of the gear pretty cheaply. I've see sets with pretty much everything you need except the jars for about $25. The question for those of you that have made your own pickles is, where do you get your Dill from? I've bought it before from the produce section of Kroger but that's a small amount and isn't cheap to buy that way. Could I possibly find it fresher and in larger quantities at maybe the same road side vegetable stands that I'd get the pickle cukes at?
> 
> Just wondering. Thanks!
> 
> John



YES JP... or from a farm market.. see :
HERE


----------



## jpollman

Oh man, thanks for putting the link to that post here. That thread is where I got the recipe I was going to use. But I hadn't read deep enough to get to your fridge pickles SFW. I think I may start with that one. It looks much easier than doing the canning thing. My wife doesn't eat pickles at all. But my son and I love 'em!

Looks like I'd better hit one of the farm markets and pick up some cukes and dill. 

I can't wait!

John


----------



## wally-eye

I can guarantee that if you use Roberts (sfw1960) receipe for dill pickles you will not believe it. I have been eating dills my entire life and have eaten some that were just excellent and thought that I would not find one better well Roberts beat everyones elses by miles.

I can also say that once you start eating them you can't stop. Like a crack head, you'll find yourself getting up at 3AM sneaking downstairs trying to sneak a pickle and not waking up the wife..........cus you just caught her an hour earlier doing the same thing........

I told Robert that if he see's me outside his garage, runny nose, shaking, looking like I am needing a fix the only thing that would cure it was another jar of his pickles..........:lol: 

Try em you'll love em.........


----------



## alex-v

wally-eye said:


> I can guarantee that if you use Roberts (sfw1960) receipe for dill pickles you will not believe it.


Agreed. That recipe is one of the best for making a couple of jars of a refridgerator pickle. With that one there is no need to get the pressure cooker out and can up jar after jar.

I often find nice cukes here in the Motor City area all year long at the many farmer's markets or produce stores. The only thing I have done this year is to dry and store the dill so I will have it available in the winter.

Still need to find a simpe refridgerator recipe for Sweet Pickles and/or Bread & Butter Pickles.


----------



## jpollman

Oh man from the glowing reviews of Robert's recipe I couldn't hold out any longer. I went out today and picked up a box of quart mason jars, a mess of cukes, some fresh dill, and garlic. I've got the brine on the stove right now cooling down. When it's cooled down, I'm going to pour it into some jars and pop it in the fridge overnight. 

I've just got a question for you Robert. You say to put "some dill flowers in the bottom of the jars". That's no problem because I've got plenty. I picked up a couple of bunches. But how strong is the Dill usually? Maybe I'll just vary the amount in different jars and see what I like best. I'm just curious as to how much Dill to use basically.

This recipe sounds very good. I think I may go out tonight and pick up a few Jalapenos and maybe some peppers and a head of Cauliflower. I LOVE pickled Cauliflower!!

Thanks

John


----------



## Mister ED

jpollman said:


> I think I may go out tonight and pick up a few Jalapenos and maybe some peppers and a head of Cauliflower. I LOVE pickled Cauliflower!!


J.P. -

Also, might want to try hot pickled carrots. I have no idea where I have (or had) the recipe. But you cut the carrots longwise into wedges, so ... maybe 6 or 8 pieces depending on the diam of the carrot. As far as length, they need to be long enough to stand in a wide-mouth pint jar. You pack a couple halves of yellow HOT peppers into the jar. Then fill the rest of the jar with the carrot slices standing on end.

The jars are then filled with a viniger mixture and water bath processed.

This is a very good recipe (if I could find it), the carrots are fairly crisp, hot, and the finished jar looks great with the orange carrots standing neatly on edge and the yellow peppers spaced about.

If you want ... I can try to see if my mom knows where the recipe is. It may have even came from the Ball Blue Book.


----------



## sfw1960

JP , use at LEAST 1 head of dill and some 'foilage' MINIMUM.
I usually start out with that ; add some dill seeds & maybe some dried dill weed.
NUMBER ONE idea , use FRESH pickles , dill & garlic & it's hard to go wrong.
As long as you're NOT allergic to dill or garlic , my pickles won't hurt ya too badly!
:lol:
How about a nice peek inside the 'fridge.........
:SHOCKED:








I know that "KraCK HaiD PickLe PiRatE" (Wally-eye) Dan's gunna try & break in & steal these half-gallons...
:corkysm55  :mischeif: 
LOL

If you do Cauliflower , I'd recommend more salt & vinegar and NO garlic for the "traditional" pickled Cauliflower brine & taste.....

PEACE!!

RAS

P.S.!!
The BEST most pungent Dill is when the heads are yellow with pollen BEFORE they go to seed & start drying out.
*KILLER*


----------



## Mister ED

sfw1960 said:


> my pickles won't hurt ya too badly!


Eat too many of them though .... and you will end up like Robert.


----------



## jpollman

Thanks Robert!

That pic gives me a pretty good idea where to start. 

I'm bummed though, I just now realized that I screwed up and bought standard quart mason jars. It didn't even dawn on me until just now that I should have bought wide mouth jars.  Oh well, a case of jars is only $10.99. I might just go out tomorrow and get the wide mouth and be done with it. I'm sure that when doing pickles, it's much easier to deal with the wider opening.

I can't wait!

John


----------



## sfw1960

Mister ED said:


> Eat too many of them though .... and you will end up like Robert.


Look who's callin' the kettle BLACK!!!
"sPeCiAL eD....." hisse'f...LMAO!!
There's a REASON we get along well here!


You're MORE than welcome JP - h&LL I might even have you do some new Graffixx for the new truck (I'll post pics soon).
:evilsmile
STD. QT. jars are OK , ya just gotta PRESS HARD with th' old thumb to get more into the jar.
I've also taken to cramming all I can in , then slashing off the "overhang" that won't fit.(flush with the rim)
You're gunna flip when they're ready John & DON'T cheat , wait AT LEAST three full days - preferably 7-10 (more for hot ones) but it's well worth the wait.

Robert


----------



## ozzgood2001

Alton Brown did the "red hots" carrot recipe on his show "good eats" im sure you can find the recipe on food networks website


----------



## Burksee

JP, a freind of mine does a "hot mix" thats now a tradition at our deer camp every fall. He puts carrots, pickles, onions and CALIFLOWER in it. Be careful when you first bite into the califlower, for some reason it soaks up the "heat" outa that mix the best. :evil:   

SWF - Thats some good looking stuff! I have a quick question for you, do the pickles that are whole soak up the mix as well as the cut ones? Or is leaving then whole keep them better/longer? Thanks!


----------



## wally-eye

I have eaten 1/2 of a half gallon jar of his recently made dills and I can tell ya that the whole little pickles taste no different than the sliced ones. Actually the whole pickles have a nice crunch to them and like I said there is no difference that I can tell..............


----------



## sfw1960

Hot ones seem to soak up the "heat" quicker and if you have them a few months the sliced ones seem to lose the KrunCH a bit faster , but Dan's right regular Dill taste abt. the same.

RAS


----------



## jpollman

Oh boy oh boy oh boy! I just finished my first batch. They're in the fridge doing their thing. I think I'll let them set for about a week before trying them. My son is geeked, he loves pickles too. Boy do they look good! 










I'll report in about a week.


----------



## wally-eye

Man o man another refrigerator I'll have to b&e....:lol:


----------



## jpollman

I tried one of those recipes from that link I posted. It was the first one called "Ohio Pickles". Her recipe was lacking some detail so I had to figure some things out for myself. I couldn't figure out what "slightly diluted" meant so I modified the recipe a bit. Here's what I did. 

 *OHIO PICKLES

**5 or 6 cucumbers
1 or 2 cloves garlic
2 dill heads
2 tsp. Salt-

BRINE
1 c. sugar
2 c. white vinegar*
*1 c. water*
*1/2 tsp. pepper*​ 
*Cut cucumbers 1/4 inch thick. Place in large bowl. Chop garlic fine and place in bowl with cucumbers. Sprinkle with salt. Mix well and  let stand 2 hours. Meanwhile, mix sugar, vinegar, water, and pepper. Do not drain cucumbers. *​*After two hours place one dill head in each of two mason jars. Then divide the cucumbers between the two jars. Pour the brine into each of the jars. Put lids on jars and place in refrigerator. Pickles can be eaten the next day. 

KEEP REFRIGERATED!

*This recipe calls for cucumbers but I used pickles. You could probably use regular cukes but I had enough pickles left after putting up six jars so I used pickles. I tried them yesterday and they are very good. They aren't very strong as far as the garlic or dill goes and they're slightly sweet. I really like them. If you like stronger dill or garlic flavor I'm sure you could just increase those amounts as you see fit. Also, I found that the recipe did enough brine for two quart mason jars. 

Enjoy!

John


----------



## kbkrause

I made up a batch of pickles sfw1960's recipe a few days ago. *GOOD STUFF*


----------



## sfw1960

*Thanks KBK*.... We should probably refer to them as "300MPH Top Fuel Pickles" , as I have given our friend - Clay Millican a few jars every year since I met him (in person) 3 or 4 YRs. ago....
LOL





^^Click for larger images^^

So John & Alex - looky here!!











I just scrubbed up an honest 'farm market' PECK of "gherkin" sized pickles....
I paid $5.25 for all these and if I had gotten the larger "dill" size like I normally get they would have only been $4.75!
:woohoo1:
I decided I needed a break while my 1.75Gal. of brine cools , so I fire up my email , log into M-S and I end up here...
:cwm27:
I made up a special batch for Mr. Stein last week (15 pepper grind in the brine) , the man likes it HOTT!! so I'm going to see if I can accommodate!! I figure if his lips don't burst into flames , we'll see if anything in the lower GI tract does!!









:coco:

I'm only makin' a limited amount this year - I think 128 QTs will be my "personal" record left to stand , at least for this next year or soo....

*0' yeah Dan* , I got a GAL in th' garage W/ yer name on 'em :
"Wally-Eye's Hot P0lsKa Dills"

:evilsmile

LOL!


Robert


----------



## alex-v

sfw1960 said:


> *0' yeah Dan* , I got a GAL in th' garage ....


You got a gal in the garage. What is her name? What does she look like?

The heat and low rainfalls have done a number on the cukes this year. It looks like the pickling cukes that will show up in the winter coming from out of state will look better than most of the home grown ones.


----------



## sfw1960

Agreed.
This season hasn't been good for the "right" pickle-growing conditions.... The really AMAZING thing is Alex , these folks don't water the pickles! I've been in "the patch" and I forget the strain of cuke , but these things bear like nobodies business and (from lack of water) they ARE NOT bitter!
:yikes: 
I got those little ones the morning they were plucked and I watched them PITCH two day old stock! Geez just maybe , sounds like I should grow some stuff on the sunrise side & get rich off you poor guys that can't find reasonably priced fresh produce!!
:evilsmile
I think when it's ninety , hot , humid & muggy as all get-out you can actually HEAR the pickle vines rustle with the speed that it's producing a pickle and we've had no such WX this summer !
0' yeah , that Gal. in th' garage is called "hotsY TotsY"
LOL!

Thank you for tuning in to the M-S Pickle Channel!!
:lol:


More to come.....
:help:


----------



## sweatyspartan

do I have to let the brine sit over night before adding to the pickles or just until its cold?


----------



## sfw1960

sweatyspartan said:


> do I have to let the brine sit over night before adding to the pickles or just until its cold?


Nope - just until it's cold -DO NOT pack 'em in warm brine you'll roach 'em for sure.... A guy at my shop "just couldn't wait" and he made some acKKY green sour turds....
:yikes:

I hope he learned something!!
:lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I sampled Robert's latest batch of Kkkrrrrrooonchers last night.:corkysm55 Yummy!


----------



## wally-eye

Yup I had some of Roberts crunchers last night myself...........although the hot ones are a little tough on the colon, if you know what I mean...:yikes:

Once I start eating the regular ones I can't stop................must be the pickle "crack" he put's in them...........:lol:


----------



## sweatyspartan

Ok...so disaster is a bit of a stretch. For a first try they weren't bad, just not what I hoped for. I followed Robert's recipe but also added in the pickling spice I got from Wal Mart. I think by doing that I doubled up the salt and made the pickles much too salty

I guess next time just omit the pickling spice? I used the whole bag of it and made 4 pecks worth of pickles (it worked out to 6 mason jars). I added hot sauce to two of the mason jars and they were much better (although not that hot). 

I think for my next batch I'll use 1/3 of the pickling spice if I use it at all. Any other tips are welcome


----------



## alex-v

sweatyspartan said:


> I followed Robert's recipe but also added in the pickling spice I got from Wal Mart. I think by doing that I doubled up the salt and made the pickles much too salty


Any tips are welcome?? You say........

If you put in the pickling spice from WalMart then you did not follow Robert's recipe as far as I know. If I am remembering right it does not call for pickling spice.

Pickling spice does not have salt in it. It is nothing but spices. Some of the prepared pickling mixes are a different story. "Mrs. Wages" is an example of the prepared pickling mixes. These contain all the spices plus the salt needed.

Go back and check Robert's recipe and follow it word for word the first time. The pickles will taste salty the first couple of days but by day 3 or 4 the dill starts to take over and the garlic is right behind.

If it is plain pickling spice that you bought then save it for a recipe that calls for pickling spices. Pickled fish recipes come to mind.


----------



## sweatyspartan

alex-v said:


> Any tips are welcome?? You say........
> 
> If you put in the pickling spice from WalMart then you did not follow Robert's recipe as far as I know. If I am remembering right it does not call for pickling spice.
> 
> Pickling spice does not have salt in it. It is nothing but spices. Some of the prepared pickling mixes are a different story. "Mrs. Wages" is an example of the prepared pickling mixes. These contain all the spices plus the salt needed.
> 
> Go back and check Robert's recipe and follow it word for word the first time. The pickles will taste salty the first couple of days but by day 3 or 4 the dill starts to take over and the garlic is right behind.
> 
> If it is plain pickling spice that you bought then save it for a recipe that calls for pickling spices. Pickled fish recipes come to mind.


Yeah...I think I went with Mrs. Wages. I'll try to let them mellow for a couple more days (today is day 3). They tasted very good other than the salt thing. Maybe they just need some more time.

Thanks for the tips Alex


----------



## alex-v

Make up a batch just using the recipe as Robert has it. You will be pleasantly surprised. Later, make up a recipe just using the mix from the Mrs. Wages packet. Do not add one to the other.

Sorry to say, but I doubt that giving them several more days is going to help much. When I said "The pickles will taste salty the first couple of days but by day 3 or 4..." I was talking about Robert's refrigerator pickle recipe only. I do not think that the salty taste will go away in the pickles that you have done up.


----------



## kbkrause

alex-v said:


> Any tips are welcome?? You say........
> 
> If you put in the pickling spice from WalMart then you did not follow Robert's recipe as far as I know. If I am remembering right it does not call for pickling spice.


Robert amended the recipe in a later post... http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107056&highlight=pickles&page=2#23


----------



## alex-v

He amended it as far as putting in hot sauce. I don't think that he mentioned putting in pickling spice or putting in a package of pre-packaged pickling mix.

When "SweatySpartan" added the package of Mrs. Wages he did pretty much double the salt and the spices. Not sure how many cukes he used up but he did end up with 6 quart jars of product.

If I measure out according to Robert's basic recipe and pack the jars with spears of cuke then I end up with 6 quart jars. If I do not pack the jars and use a lot of whole pickling sized cukes then there is more space for the brine and I end up with about 4, maybe 5, jars.

A teaspoon of "crushed red pepper" flakes per jar will make for a pleasantly hot pickle. Takes 3 -4 days to tell what is going to happen and after 6 days you will know that you have something special.


----------



## kbkrause

alex-v said:


> He amended it as far as putting in hot sauce. I don't think that he mentioned putting in pickling spice or putting in a package of pre-packaged pickling mix.


not that it matters but here is sfw1960's update from the link i posted. 


sfw1960 said:


> I also forgot to metion - I usually add a "jingle" of pickling spice in each jar too!


I agree on the salt content if he used the Mrs. Wages mix.


----------



## 1wildchild

LMAO What exactly is a "jingle"? Is that some sort of technical cooking term?


----------



## sfw1960

1wildchild said:


> LMAO What exactly is a "jingle"? *Is that some sort of technical cooking term?*


1WC ,
Ummmmmmmm... YES , why just ask folks who actually "know" me _that I am _ quite the technical - professional!!
:lol:  :lol:
The "Jingle" is the sound of all the dried spices in the pickling spice _[cinnamon , allspice , mustard seed , coriander , bay leaves , ginger , cloves , chiles , black pepper , mace & cardamom. - as listed on back label]_ hitting the bottom of the jars as you "set them up".
:evilsmile
I just guess most folks don't follow directions worth a h00t! without pictures at least....










There is a VAST difference between pickling spice


and pickling MIX.








sweatyspartan:
I'd water down some brine by 50% and change the pickles into another container.....hopefully they will "mellow" in a few WEEKS , but wouldn't hesitate to put some up with a correct mixture. 
:tdo12:
Sorry I haven't been around to post - been feeling a bit under the WX the past few days.

The "kibbles" you see floating in these are the said pickling spices I had previously mentioned. 








I would NEVER recommend a pickling MIX as they are for "hot packs" I believe .
*R

*(FYI ~ Excerpts below )______________________________

 Recipe By : SFW



Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
2 quarts water
1 quart white vinegar
1 cup pickling salt
5 pounds cucumbers
1  bunch fresh dill
1 head garlic
1 Tbs minced dried garlic

Combine water, vinegar and salt. bring to a boil - add minced dried garlic. Remove from the heat and
refrigerate overnite in glass or plastic jars. Next day, scrub cucumbers. Put
some dill flowers and at least 5 peeled garlic cloves into each canning jar. (
I like to add peppercorns too). Pack cucumbers into jars nice and tight, cover
with cold brine, secure lids and refrigerate at least 3 days. 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

NOTES : These need to stay in the fridge, but they're crispy and delicious!
Play around with the recipe, adding your favorite spices and herbs.
Try makin' Hotties ~
Like addin' jalapenos and cracked red pepper , cayenne...habanero Etc.
*****
Make sure you fresh peel the Garlic ( I usually cut the cloves in half) & you GOTTA have fresh dill weed.
They are pungent , delectable & addictive!!!
DON'T forget to eat the garlic cloves when the jar is done too. 
*****
For you guys that like a little "WhanGG" in your pickles - ya can't beat a few TBS of franks red-hot sauce in the jar when you put them up... one thing I forgot to mention:
HOT PICKLES ~~

_They need to set for AT LEAST two weeks if NOT a month..._ the longer - the better...
I usually put a few TBS of Franks , a TSP of cracked red , and about a 1/2 TSP of cayenne in with one or two Jalapeño - or hot chilis...
I sold 21 Qts. to one guy ALONE at work & he ate 'em all (with his favorite drink of course.... beer , beer , beer!)
*****
I also forgot to mention - I usually add a "jingle" of pickling spice in each jar too!


----------



## alex-v

You're right. Now I remember when he amended the recipe in order to add a "jingle".

Is a "jingle of pickling spice" that amount that is a bit more than just a pinch but not as much as fits in the palm of the hand??


----------



## kbkrause

1 quart left... :sad:


----------



## Bruce William

One of my batches turned cloudy like some of the brands in the store, not sure why anyone care to guess?


----------



## alex-v

Bruce William said:


> One of my batches turned cloudy like some of the brands in the store, not sure why anyone care to guess?


You should be able to find the answer in one of those old fashioned recipe books. Usually the cloudy pickling solution results from not enough salt or not enough vinegar. The weak solution allows some bacterias to start to multiply.

Some of these bacteria are not harmful at all and can create a sour flavor that people like. An example is found in some of the commercial pickles like those that you mentioned.

On the other hand, if the cloudy solution also has colored streaks through it or floating molds then toss the jar or container.


----------



## sfw1960

Using an aluminum container for brine can do it also


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

These peekles are making me thirsty.


----------



## alex-v

sfw1960 said:


> Using an aluminum container for brine can do it also


Forgot about that one.

Keep thinking about filling a big crock with salted shredded cabbage in early November. It is that time of year.


----------



## sfw1960

STEINFISHSKI said:


> These peekles are making me thirsty.


drEEEnK dE bE!r !!!!:lol:


----------



## Firecracker

another jar done....... hope we make it till next year ! lol


----------

